
High-Resolution Mandelbrot in Obfuscated Python (2011) - gballan
http://preshing.com/20110926/high-resolution-mandelbrot-in-obfuscated-python/
======
tehsauce
Inigo Quilez releases poster-sized prints with the accompanying shader code on
his patreon, very similar to this! Ray-march shaders aren't necessarily
obfuscated, although it can sometimes it can appear that way :)

[https://www.patreon.com/inigoquilez](https://www.patreon.com/inigoquilez)

(disclaimer: not affiliated, just a fan of his work)

~~~
signa11
me too me too ! here is another pointer to his articles:
[http://www.iquilezles.org/www/index.htm](http://www.iquilezles.org/www/index.htm)

------
Aardwolf
I bet similarly shaped C code of similar size could render the same image in
less than a second :)

~~~
Retric
Probably, I wonder what code they use for this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS9nj1vvbTg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS9nj1vvbTg)
because deeper zoom requires much higher precision math which takes a lot more
computation.

PS: Not as far but much better video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jGaio87u3A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jGaio87u3A)

~~~
Aardwolf
Such cynicism in the video description update, and comments disabled. Sad to
see that happen to such awesome hobby of deep zooming fractals :(

About the code: I don't know about the specific techniques they use, but in
general some type of arbitrary precision math is likely used, where you
represent numbers with a variable amount of bytes with more bits for higher
precision, and using optimized multiplication algorithms that use less than
O(n^2) time with n the amount of bits of the numbers

